# MARK 3 BOOT HELP!



## PteGDD (14 Mar 2006)

Hey guys,

I'm pretty new to the army and already I've run into a problem with my boots.  The problem is a reoccuring white stain that happens on the outside.  Appearently it is foot sweat and I should just polish them a lot which I already do.  However where these marks keep showing the leather material looks as if it has swelled up, so now my boots are looking really shiny but ugly bumps everywhere.  Every time I where them on weekends the white comes back.  

Now my question is this.  Do I just deal with it?... or is there some tricks I can do to prevent this problem.

I really appreciate if anyone can help me out,
PteG


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Mar 2006)

Try this first. Go to the main forums page and type 'Mk III' into the Search box in the top right corner. You'll get about two full pages of hits. After that, try:

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977

Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure:
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca.


----------

